# Pioneer stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had posted a picture of the topper. I finely got it mounted on a stick. Butternut topper hawthorn shank. I will do a camo Para cord rap grip after I put the finial finish on.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

keep it up Randy

nice stick and these type of sticks always look better as they get older cant always say the same for painted sticks its the natural patentee of the unpainted stick improves it

Not so many sticks on here lately


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice sturdy hiking stick Randy, well done.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well done Randy


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks good!

Give us a couple shots of the finished stick too please.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another great piece!!


----------

